# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Other Cantrip Compendium: All The Zeros You Can Afford

## bekeleven

There's not a ton of design space in cantrips. This might be why, as far as I can count, 3.0 and 3.5 combined have under 70 unique cantrips.

One of the primary issues with designing new cantrips is _Least Wish_, a 0-level spell that can be almost-accurately summarized as "anything you can think of, as long as there are no numbers." Makes it tricky to design new flavor spells when it feels like prestidigitation covers almost that entire area.

Nonetheless, I (and people on forums two decades ago, and some brave discord users) have soldiered on, and created this compendium of 50 new ideas for the least significant resource in the game. They are sorted alphabetically. No spell lists beforehand, because looking at them in spell list form would be a bit monotonous. I hope you enjoy.

Please also see my compendiums of skill tricks and noncombat magical items.

*Alarm, Lesser*
*School:* Abjuration 
*Level:* Bard 0, Hexblade 1, Magewright 0, Merchant Prince 1, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Vigilante 1
*Components:* V, S, F, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close
*Area:* 30-ft. radius centered on a point in space
*Duration:* 2 hours/level (D)
*Save:* Will negates (see text)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* When you cast this spell, you may designate any number of people to be immune from its effect. Whenever another creature (of tiny size or larger) enters the designated space, they must make a will save. On a failure, they wonder if they left a fire burning at their last camp or place of residence.
*Focus:* A tiny piece of wire.
*Author:* Bek

*Alchemist's Craft*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Magewright 0, Savant 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* 0 feet
*Effect:* 1 coin 
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* This spell creates 1 gold piece from an equivalent mass of lead. The coin can be any gold coin design familiar to you. 
*Material Component:* 1/3 oz of lead.
*XP Cost:* 1 XP.
*Author:* TEO Ultimus

*Bat Disaster*
*School:* Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Bard 0, Druid 0, Hexblade 1, Jester 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Area:* One 5-ft square
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* Reflex negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* Bat guano rains from the sky in the location you indicate. While it's not a full coating, anybody within the spell's area is for all intents and purposes drenched unless they make a successful save. The bat guano washes off easily (and washes easily out of clothes), but until that's done, those creatures take a -2 circumstance penalty to many skills when dealing with those that can smell them. The area being targeted gets covered in guano regardless. 
*Material Component:* A pinch of dried bat guano.
*Author:* Villain Design Handbook (modified)

*Befuddling Juxtoposition*
*School:* Illusion (Phantasm) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Hexblade 1, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* When you cast this spell, think of two creatures familiar to you that are the same size category and approximate body shape (such as humanoid). The subject sees those two creatures as each other, including their clothing, and their voices, as appropriate. Obviously, there are many possble stumbling blocks. For one, if the target doesn't know one or both creatures, the swap may not mean much to them. If the two creatures converse in different languages, that would also be a giveaway. In general, the target may immediately suspect something when a subject they know is in an unusual location, acting in an uncharacteristic way, or performing uncharacteristic tasks.
*Author:* Bek

*Catch Your Breath*
*School:* Necromancy [Healing]
*Level:* Bard 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Healer 0, Shugenja (Water) 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 1 hour
*Save:* Fortitude negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The touched creature ignores their fatigue. If exhausted, they feel fatigued instead of exhausted. This lasts for 1 hour and doesn't stack with itself or anything else that addresses exhaustion or fatigue. For instance, if an exhausted character caught their breath to be treated as fatigued instead of exhausted, then is subject to the spell Lesser Restoration, Catch Your Breath immediately ends.
*Material Component:* Hair from a small mammal.
*Author:* Panartias

*Cold Read*
*School:* Abjuration 
*Level:* Bard 0, Blackguard 1, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes
*Description:* You gain a +4 competence bonus to the next sense motive check you make, or the next forgery check you make to spot a forgery. Once you make either of those checks, the spell ends.
*Focus:* A magnifying glass.
*Author:* Panartias

*Congratulations*
*School:* Illusion (Figment)
*Level:* Cleric 0, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* 2 hours/level (D)
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* When you cast this spell, choose a task and a phrase. The first time during the spell's duration that the target accomplishes the task, it hears you speak that phrase. This spell does not inform the target what the task is ahead of time, but the spell only triggers when it's something they think they've accomplished during the spell's duration.
*Author:* June

*Conjure Receipt*
*School:* Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Magewright 0, Savant 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Paper or parchment touched
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* This spell conjured ink onto a designated paper, and was designed to be simple to cast, in exchange for some hefty constraints on what that ink can do. It's built to write a record of a transaction, and so can record some subset of the following information, based on the caster and the size of the paper. It can also write the same information twice, if given a large enough paper. This is often used to both parties wish for a record of the transation.
Recordable information includes: A short name of one or more products; prices and quantities associated with a product; listings of additional taxes, tithes, or fees; sums of numbers already present; total money presented; differences between money presented and money required; and the names of up to two parties involved. A receipt is not required to include all or even most of these, and can't include information that the caster doesn't know. Once the ink is conjured onto the target, the result is nonmagical and can be altered normally.
*Focus:* The sheet used to record the transaction.
*Author:* Technosorcerer

*Creak*
*School:* Evocation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Cleric 0, Mystic 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Cose
*Target:* One portal
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* Will negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)
*Description:* This cantrip amplifies the sound created by the opening or closing of a single portal (a door, window, chest lid, or the like). The object makes significantly more sound when moving, causing anybody manipulating it to be easy to hear; any users gain a -4 circumstance penalty to move silently checks relating to it. Creak counters and dispels Silent Portal.
*Author:* Eiji

*Cunning Disguise*
*School:* Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 immediate action
*Range:* Close
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* Cast this spell when you feel your disguise was blown. In order to cast this spell, you must produce a fake mustache, typically made of hair and resin, and affix it to your face. If the target of the spell fails their will save, reroll your disguise check with respect to that person. Any other witnesses are not subject to this reroll and, indeed, may find it suspicious that you just put on a funny looking mustache. This spell does not function if you are already wearing a fake mustache, unless your physiology is such that you have multiple upper lips. You cannot remove the mustache until you remove your whole disguise. When you do so, the mustache is rendered unusable, consumed by the spell almost like a material component.
*Focus:* A fake mustache worth at least 2sp.
*Author:* Bek

*Dark Time*
*School:* Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Mystic 0, Shaman 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target's mood is generally depressed and dampened. They take a -2 penalty on saves against any effect that would apply a morale modifier to them, as well as a -2 to perform and gather information checks. Furthermore, they must make saves against any effect applying a morale modifier that allows them, even if it's beneficial and harmless.
*Author:* Bek

*Deep As You Go*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Duskblade 0, Paladin 1, Ranger 1, Shaman 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Up to 6 willing touched creatures
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* This spell allows up to 6 touched creatures (which can be yourself and up to 5 other touched creatures) to swim, so long as one of you is good at it. After the completion of the spell, as long as any member of this group sees another one of the members within 40 feet of them in a body of water, they can swim towards them. Effectively, all targets of this spell gain a swim speed of 5 feet, which applies only while swimming towards another nearby target, or directly towards a square adjacent to that creature. This spell is useful when one member of a party has a swim speed, or even just a particularly good swim check. Since it gives the following members swim speeds, they can take 10 while swimming, gain +8 bonuses to avoid hazards, and can run if swimming straight.
*Material Component:* A fish scale.
*Author:* Bek

*Devitalize*
*School:* Necromancy 
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Dread Necromancer 1, Duskblade 0, Hexblade 1, Shaman 0, Shugenja (Fire) 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Save:* Fortitude negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)
*Description:* When you cast this spell, choose an energy type (fire, electricity, etc.). For the duration of the spell, whenever the target takes hit point damage of that type, they take that much damage plus 1.
*Material Component:* A pinch of dirt.
*Author:* Bek

*Diamonds on the Soles*
*School:* Abjuration 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Cleric 0, Healer 0, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Touched creature, plus up to one additional creature per five caster levels.
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Save:* Fortitude negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* You place a small shield between the touched target(s) and anything they stand or rest their weight upon. Anybody that makes a DC20 spot check can see, terrain permitting, that their feet are a fraction of an inch above the ground or floor below them. This grants them an additional +2 deflection bonus against anything attacking their feet (such as caltrops), as well as a +2 deflection bonus to saves made from standing on hostile surfaces. This has no effect against anything at least an inch high, or anything that would allow the creature to sink at least an inch into it, such as most liquids.
*Material component:* A scrap of leather from an old boot.
*Author:* Bek

*Dramatic Wind*
*School:* Evocation [Air]
*Level:* Bard 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 hour
*Description:* Any loose clothing (cape, parachute pants, poofy sleeves) as well as any longer, less-secured hair appear to billow slowly in a nonexistent wind. In addition, your eyes and teeth (and eyewear, if you use any) will catch highlights and sparkle more readily. This will rarely give a circumstance bonus to skills, with its main purpose being to make you look generally cooler.
*Author:* Mikaze

*Eyes In the Back of Your Head*
*School:* Divination 
*Level:* Adept 0, Jester 0, Mystic 0, Ranger 1, Savant 1, Sha'ir 0, Shaman 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S, F, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Description:* You gain a more expansive field of vision. Reduce flanking bonuses against you by half, although you are still flanked by anything that normally flanks you. In addition, you gain a +1 enhancement bonus to spot and search checks.
*Arcane Focus:* A marble.
*Author:* Bek

*Fearsome Strength*
*School:* Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Jester 0, Mystic 0, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* Will negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* As long as the touched creature's charisma is higher than their strength, they add their charisma modifier (as normal) plus half of their strength bonus to intimidate checks. Otherwise, they instead add their strength modifier plus half of their charisma bonus.
*Author:* Bek

*Ferment*
*School:* Necromancy [Acid]
*Level:* Bard 0, Blackguard 1, Cleric 0, Jester 0, Paladin 1, Shaman 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Touch
*Foodstuffs touched:*
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* Fortitude negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)
*Description:* The touched food ferments, certain enzymes in it breeding explosively while other microorganisms are unaffected. A single casting of this spell is capable of making a handful of grapes ferment into individual orbs of wine, as though they'd been fermented for about a month, but trying it on larger masses of food will have a comparatively slower effect (and without sugar, the wine might not taste very good). In addition to alcohol, this spell can be used to produce yogurt, pickles, kimchi, and more.
*Author:* Panartias

*Firespinning*
*School:* Illusion (Shadow)
*Level:* Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Close
*Target:* 1 fire, bonfire-sized or smaller
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* You gain the ability to manipulate the flame of a single nearby fire. For as long as the spell lasts, you can shape the flame into shapes that take up the same space and even, according to your audience, inject color at points. Due to the magic of the spell, you can provide an identical silhouette regardless of where your audience is sitting. This spell is most often used as accompaniment to a tale, and provides a +2 circumstance bonus to relevant perform checks made, assuming the fire is large enough to entertain the relevant watchers. Its abilities are far more limited when not accompanying a tale, as the magic of storytelling is what enables the caster to convey the vivid visuals.
*Material Component:* A handful of colorful dust, thrown into the flame.
*Author:* CharlieRock

*Follicle Folly*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Bard 0, Hexblade 1, Jester 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target's hair grows. A medium creature's hair will grow 1 inch, but larger or smaller creatures will grow hair at rates scaled to their sizes. A typical humanoid will grow only hair on its scalp from this spell, but some creatures may grow hair in more locations. This does not add hair to any location a creature can't naturally grow it.
This spell is difficult to cast multiple times on the same creature; if the creature has been successfully affected by this spell within the past 24 hours, they cannot waive the saving throw, and get a cumulative +2 to the save for each such time they were affected by it in that span. 
*Author:* Panartias

*Fondue*
*School:* Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Bard 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Foodstuffs touched:*
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* Fortitude negates (object)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes (object)
*Description:* The touched object or objects are coated in chocolate. This spell can generate only 4 ounces of chocolate at most, so it can only fully cover tiny or smaller objects (or a collection of diminutive or fine objects, such as a bunch of grapes on a plate). Most races, including humans, find the chocolate delicious.
*Material Component:* Any bean.
*Author:* Bek

*Gesundheit*
*School:* Enchantment (Compulsion) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Urban Druid 0
*Components:* S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close
*Target:* One creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* See text
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target first makes a fortitude save. If they fail, they instantly cough or sneeze, then make a will save. If they fail the will saze, they exclaim during this sneeze, in one or two syllables, what they really think about their current situation, conversation, and/or conversation partner.
*Focus:* A handkerchief
*Author:* Bek

*Guilty Conscience*
*School:* Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Death Master 0, Dread Necromancer 1, Paladin 1, Shaman 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Medium
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 1 day
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target of this spell has difficulty sleeping, their thoughts continually returning to those they've wronged. They require an extra 30 minutes of sleep (or trance) while under the effects of this spell to not be fatigued the next day. If the target doesn't sleep or trance during the duration of this spell, it has no effect.
*Material Component:* A feather or piece of cloth.
*Author:* Bek

*Heart's Glow*
*School:* Evocation [Fire, Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Healer 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 1 hour/level
*Save:* Fortitude negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target of this spell is bolstered by a quiet inner warmth. They gain a +1 resistance bonus to saving throws against passive cold effects, such as cold weather, as well as against negative emotion effects such as crushing despair. This does not apply to effects that instantaneously deal cold damage, but does against effects that cool an area, such as Blizzard or Control Weather.
As long as this spell is active, the target can choose to glow with a warm inner light, shedding 5 feet of shadowy illumination from their skin like a candle. They can turn this on and off as a standard action. It does not apply if they cover up too much skin, such as with full-plate armor or fur.
*Focus:* A pin.
*Author:* Bek

*Just Desserts*
*School:* Conjuration (Creation)
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Hexblade 0, Jester 0, Mystic 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Warmage 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 immediate action
*Range:* Close
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* Just Desserts must be cast targeting somebody that just damaged dealt you hit point damage with an attack. Just Dessets conjures and flings a custard pie at the target, dealing 1 nonlethal bludgeoning damage. The custard pie provides no nutritional value if consumed, and is disappointingly tasteless.
*Author:* Nimbus & Malphegor

*Lucid Phrase*
*School:* Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 0, Jester 0, Wu Jen 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute/level
*Description:* Under the influence of this spell, you're especially good at making yourself understood. This spell's at its strongest when you have full range of motion and share a language with your conversation partner, as it empowers your diction, delivery, and ability to nonverbally emote. This grants a +2 circumstance bonus to a small number of skill checks, including when using diplomacy to explain your point of view and clear up a misunderstanding.
*Author:* Bek

*Mage's Boast*
*School:* Illusion (Glamer)
*Level:* Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Jester 0, Sohei 1, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Wu Jen 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* 1 piece of clothing.
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* One piece of clothing, worn by you, becomes invisible for the duration of the spell or until removed. This spell can't target armor or any magical item. Even the aura from another active spell is enough to disrupt the delicate magic, causing the spell to fail.
*Material Component:* An insect's wing.
*Author:* Bek

*Meditate*
*School:* Conjuration (Healing)
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Healer 0, Mystic 0, Paladin 1, Ranger 1, Shaman 0, Shugenja [Water] 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 1 hour (see text)
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The recipient of this spell must sit in a relaxed position and remain mostly still, focusing only on their own body. Every 10 minutes of meditation, they heal 1 hit point. Any interruptions require the subject to make concentration checks to continue to meditate. This spell expires when they stop meditating.
*Material Component:* A pinch of incense.
*Author:* Villain Design Handbook (modified)

*Mental Aspiration*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Cloistered Cleric 0, Duskblade 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes (see text)
*Description:* You become psionically focused. If you do not have a power point reserve, you gain 1 temporary power point, which lasts for 10 minutes or until you expend your psionic focus. Losing the power point will cancel any existing focus.
Non-psionic characters have few uses for psionic focus, although it can always help make a concentration check.
*Author:* Bek

*Music of the Spheres*
*School:* Illusion (Figment)
*Level:* Bard 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, F
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 10 minutes (D)
*Description:* You can generate musical tones by moving your hands and fingers, as though you were playing an invisible keyboard. You can press on the "keys" strong enough to be heard over a few normal speaking voices, although not a crowd. This spell allows you to use Perform (Keyboard) without a keyboard. Note, however, that this spell is typically dismissed as soon as the performance ends, because any errant movements of the hands or wiggling of the fingers can cause tones to emanate from the caster.
*Focus:* A small piece of ivory.
*Author:* Panartias

*OST*
*School:* Illusion (Figment)
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Duskblade 0, Hexblade 1, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Area:* Emanation up to 5 ft/2 caster levels
*Duration:* 1 day (D)
*Save:* Will negates (see text)
*Description:* You may choose a range when casting this spell, between 0 feet (personal only), and 5 feet per two caster levels. Within that area, your life has a soundtrack. Your every action is accompanied by an orchestral score, which may be loud and bombastic during combat or emotional climaxes, but is usually more subdued. Those within range (besides yourself) can avoid hearing it with a successful will save; anybody that can hear it takes a -2 penalty to listen checks, but it's never loud enough to outright drown things out. The music is keyed to your own emotions and perception of events around you, although you can sway that with conscious effort. For instance, if something happens that you are secretly pleased with, you can concentrate to make the music react as though it's a problem. This provides you with a +1 circumstance bonus to bluff checks against anybody listening to your score. However, the music is hard to miss. Anybody in range, even those that made a save, are aware of your nearby presence even if they can't immediately place you.
*Author:* Bek

*Periscope*
*School:* Divination (Scrying)
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Mystic 0, Shaman 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* 5 feet
*Duration:* 1 minute/level (D)
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* You create an invisible magic sensor in an adjacent square. You can choose to see out of the sensor instead of your own eyes, and switch back and forth as a free action on your turn. The sensor percieves the world exactly as you do natively. The sensor moves with you, retaining its relative position. You may spend a standard action to move it to another square adjacent to you. Solid bariers block it; if you move against a wall, it will become inactive until it can again be in an adjacent square.
*Material Component:* A hair from a bat.
*Author:* Bek

*Phantom Stalker*
*School:* Illusion (Phantasm) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 0, Hexblade 1, Jester 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Close
*Target:* 1 creature
*Duration:* 1 round
*Save:* Will negates
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target notices a telltale flicker, the movement of dust, and perhaps a muffled footstep from somewhere else you designate within the range of the spell. If they are familiar with magic, they recognize these as the sign of something or somebody under the effects of an invisibility spell.
*Material Component:* Gum Arabic
*Author:* Panartias

*Ping*
*School:* Divination 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Druid 0, Duskblade 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Wu Jen 0
*Components:* V, S, F, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Long (See text)
*Target:* Yourself, plus up to 5 touched creatures.
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level (D)
*Save:* Will negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* Once cast, this spell stays dormant, creating a "party" among all touched creatures, for the duration. At any point, should any other creature get far enough from you that they exit the spell's range, they exit this party and are no longer subject to the spell. There is no indication to them or the other party members that this has happened.
Any party member can trigger the spell as a move action. When they do, every party member is aware that the spell was triggered, and who triggered it (if they don't know that person's name, they will know as much of the person's description as they observed when the spell was cast). Once triggered, the spell ends. The triggering party gets no direct feedback when this happens.
A Ping spell successfully cast upon a creature automatically removes that creature from any previous Ping "party" they were in.
*Focus:* A loop of cord.
*Author:* Bek

*Pinky Swear*
*School:* Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Cleric 0, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 minute
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Willing creature touched
*Duration:* 1 day/level
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* You make an agreement with another willing creature. The process of casting this spell requires both parties to state their consideration: That is, what they are doing (or agreeing not to do) for the other. Once the spell is cast, should either party believe that they have failed to uphold their end of the promise, a symbol appears on their forehead for the remainder of the spell's duration. These symbols are crafted by each mage, like their arcane marks, and are equally difficult to change.
*Author:* Bek

*Pleasant Aroma*
*School:* Illusion (Figment)
*Level:* Bard 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Area:* 20-ft radius emanating from the touched point
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level (D)
*Save:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* You cause the area around you to smell of something specific. This cannot erase odors except by overriding minor ones with more major ones; the maximum smelliness the spell can generate is never overpowering or even particularly strong. This can increase or decrease a diner's enjoyment of a dish or otherwise make an experience more or less pleasant. Saves and checks involving scent take a -2 penalty within the affected area.
*Material Component:* An edible berry.
*Author:* Panartias

*Powder Room*
*School:* Conjuration (Teleportation)
*Level:* Bard 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Healer 0, Shugenja (Water) 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* Fortitude negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The touched creature empties their bladder, or their racial equivalent, with no mess or cleanup required. This is especially useful when dealing with party members wearing bulky armor.
*Author:* CharlieRock

*Protection from Rain*
*School:* Abjuration 
*Level:* Cleric 0, Mystic 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The target gains a small telekinetic shield about 1 inch from their skin that repels small, light things. Named after its most common use, Protection From Rain can also repel particles of sand, dirt, dust, or any other particulate under 0.1oz (300mg). This cannot stop a significant amount of mass, such as being buried in sand or hit by a wave, or even getting splashed by a cup of water. This also has no effect on particles that are too small, such as poisons aerosolized into the air.
*Material Component:* A tiny piece of canvas.
*Author:* Bek

*Safe Day*
*School:* Abjuration 
*Level:* Bard 0, Cleric 0, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 24 hours
*Save:* Will negates (harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The touched creature can't be impregnated, or impregnate others, for the duration of the spell. In addition, they don't give or receive sexually transmitted diseases.
*Author:* Panartias

*Sandman*
*School:* Enchantment [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Bard 0, Cleric 0, Healer 0, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, DF
*Casting Time:* 1 round
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Willing creature touched
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* A touched willing creature falls asleep. This is normal, nonmagical sleep, and thus anything that would normally wake them still does so. This can be useful when fighting stress, resting for nighttime activities, or fighting insomnia.
*Author:* Panartias

*Spark*
*School:* Evocation [Fire]
*Level:* Bard 0, Blighter 0, Duskblade 0, Druid 0, Ranger 1, Shugenja (Fire) 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Effect:* A small flame
*Duration:* 1 round
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* The tip of your finger ignites as a flame, which you can then use to light a combustible object. This sheds shadowy illumination for 5 feet for 1 round, but is designed to light things like candles and torches with almost no effort. You can light one such object in the same action it takes to cast this spell, so long as you are holding it or can touch it. You can light other such objects you can reach with move actions.
*Author:* Bek

*Straighten Up*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Favored Soul 0, Jester 0, Paladin 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Urban Druid 0
*Components:* S, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Description:* Your hair straightens itself and slicks back, your shoelaces tie themselves, and your buttons all button. In addition, much (though not necessarily all) of the dirt, muck, and blood on your skin and clothing detach and fall to the floor around you. In an instant, you become reasonably presentable. This spell is roughly equivalent to the effort of spending a minute fussing with your appearance in front of a mirror. This doesn't provide a bonus on any skill checks, but often reduces or eliminates penalties that might be associated with your appearance.
*Author:* Bek

*The Penultimate Drop*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Close
*Area:* Close-range emanation
*Duration:* 1 round/level
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* All creatures within the spell's area fall a bit lighter and less lethally. When any creature in range takes fall damage, the first X damage dealt is nonlethal, where X is your caster level. If a creature leaves the area, this benefit extends until the end of their turn.
*Author:* Bek

*The Ultimate Drop*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 2 rounds
*Save:* Will negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* The first potion drunk by the target during this spell's duration gains a +1 enhancement bonus to its caster level. This spell expires once they drink a potion.
*Material Component:* A fragment of cork.
*Author:* Bek

*To Hand*
*School:* Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* Bard 0, Cleric 0, Duskblade 0, Hexblade 1, Paladin 1, Ranger 1
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 1 swift action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* One object on your person
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Description:* With a quick gesture, you instantly summon an object on your person into your hand. If it's an item that requires two hands, such as a greatsword, you can summon it into both hands. Effectively, this saves you the move or standard action required to draw your weapon, holy symbol, wand, or other such item. If it's an item you wouldn't be able to get into your hands with a move or standard action, To Hand fails.
*Author:* Panartias

*Touch From Beyond*
*School:* Necromancy [Evil]
*Level:* Bard 0, Blackguard 1, Cleric 0, Dread Necromancer 1, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 hour
*Description:* The air around you is chillier, so chilly that you can cause frost to appear on unattended objects or walls by touching them. You appear somehow to be standing in shadow, even if under the noon sun or standing next to a light source. You kill any small, unattended plants you touch or step on. None of these are mechanically relevant enough to counter any other spell or ability (such as fire damage), but they combine to make you odd and sinister.
*Material Component:* A flower.
*Author:* Bek

*Twinkle In the Eye*
*School:* Illusion (Pattern) [Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 minute
*Save:* Will negates (see text)
*Description:* For the duration of this spell, you gain an attack, which can be used as a standard action or as part of a full attack. This attack affects a single target within 30 feet, and functions otherwise like a gaze attack. The target makes a will save, with normal gaze modifiers, such as for averting their gaze. A target that fails this save is dazzled for 5 rounds by the morphing and rotating patterns of light within your eyes. Anybody that succeeds on this save can't be affected by your further Twinkle In the Eye attacks for 24 hours, even if you cast the spell again.
*Author:* Bek

*Vision Correction*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Cleric 0, Druid 0, Healer 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* V, S, M
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Creature touched
*Duration:* 10 minutes/level
*Save:* Fortitude negates (Harmless)
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
*Description:* Reduce the target's ability penalties to spot and search by 2, to a minimum of 0. For instance, somebody with 6 wisdom and 3 ranks in spot will have a +3 to spot, as their -2 wisdom penalty was negated. If they had 8 or 10 wisdom, the result would be the same, since the penalty can only be reduced to 0. In addition, when attacking beyond a ranged weapon's maximum range, reduce the range penalty by 1.
*Material Component:* An insect's eye.
*Author:* Bek

*Weld*
*School:* Transmutation 
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Magewright 0, Ranger 1, Shaman 0, Shugenja [Fire] 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
*Components:* S, F, DF
*Casting Time:* 10 minutes
*Range:* Touch
*Target:* Nonmagical metal objects touched
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* You instantaneously connect two pieces of unattended nonmagical metal. The weld is strong enough to support 100 lbs/caster level, although of course the component metal pieces may have lower thresholds. The maximum size of the weld is 1 square inch per caster level.
This spell cannot weld mithral or adamantine until your caster level is three or higher.
*Focus:* A hammer you've used to forge metal.
*Author:* ExLibrisMortis

*Winged Wonder*
*School:* Conjuration (Summoning)
*Level:* Adept 0, Bard 0, Beguiler 0, Druid 0, Jester 0, Ranger 1, Sorcerer/Wizard 0, Witch 0
*Components:* S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range:* 0 Feet
*Effect:* 1 butterfly
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Save:* None
*Spell Resistance:* No
*Description:* You conjure a single butterfly, which appears on or adjacent to you (common locations include in clasped hands, inside a closed mouth, or inside of a held hat). It can appear to be any breed of butterfly which which you are familiar, but has no practical value: It has no combat utility, can't effectively distract a hostile actor, and provides no nutrition if consumed. Its purpose is, as the spell's name attests, to be wonderful.
*Author:* Bek

----------


## bekeleven

Fun fact: It is harder to justify a cantrip as being _not_ for bards, than the opposite.

(reserved post)

----------


## Metastachydium

> *Touch From Beyond*
> *School:* Necromancy [Evil]
> *Level:* Bard 0, Blackguard 1, Cleric 0, Dread Necromancer 1, Jester 0, Sorcerer/Wizard 0
> *Components:* V, S, M
> *Casting Time:* 1 standard action
> *Range:* Personal
> *Target:* You
> *Duration:* 1 hour
> *Description:* The air around you is chillier, so chilly that you can cause frost to appear on unattended objects or walls by touching them. You appear somehow to be standing in shadow, even if under the noon sun or standing next to a light source. You kill any small, unattended plants you touch or step on. None of these are mechanically relevant enough to counter any other spell or ability (such as fire damage), but they combine to make you odd and sinister.
> ...


And now I *HATE* you.

----------


## bekeleven

> And now I *HATE* you.


sorry mr small unattended plant

On an unrelated note, I didn't do much work on some classes due to my sketchy knowledge. This includes classes such as the Mystic, Savant, Sha'ir, Sohei, Wu Jen, and Urban Druid. If someone wants to give me a hand figuring out what goes where that would be appreciated.

----------


## Metastachydium

> sorry mr small unattended plant


Forgive I shall not!




> On an unrelated note, I didn't do much work on some classes due to my sketchy knowledge. This includes classes such as the Mystic, Savant, Sha'ir, Sohei, Wu Jen, and Urban Druid. If someone wants to give me a hand figuring out what goes where that would be appreciated.


1. Mysticcs use the Cleric spell list, so that one's easy. 
2.The Savant spell lists (both arcane and divine) are very short and neither contains cantrips (i.e. 0th level spells _or_ spells that are 0th level for other classes); their spells lean heavily into the divination, keep-myself-safe and get-away-from-danger angles, so if you want to give them something thematically appropriate picks include: Catch Your Breath, Cold Read, Deep as You Go (NB: Savants get an aptly named class feature called Skill Assistance, so this one's doubly fitting), Eyes in the Back of Your Head, Heart's Glow and Vision Correction.
3. Wu Jen is a wizardlike class, but with an elemental bend. Elemental stuff (including in this particular case anything related to metal and wood) should serve them well. Also note that their list isn't blasting-heavy and they combine poorly with the Law descriptor. I'd say Alchemist's Craft, Deep as You Go, Devitalize, Firespinning, Heart's Glow, Protection from Rain, Spark and _definitely_ Weld are solid picks for them.
4. Urban Druids How should I put it? Well, imagine a magical private investigator having an affinity with constructs and urban fauna. Lesser Alrm, Bat Disaster, Creak, Diamonds on the Soles, Eyes in the Back of your Head, Ferment, Gesundheit, Lucid Phrase, Periscope, Phantom Stalker, Ping, Powder Room, Protection from Rain and Vision Correction would work for them, I suppose.
5. I haven't gone through the Sohei spell list in ages, but they are Lawful martial types if that helps.

----------

